# Regional vocabulary



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, I started visiting your great state and subsequently this site several years ago. I look at this site usually every day I am at work as a time killer, and have noticed that there are several words/phrases that you "northerners" use that I did not know of before, or are not common around here. I am sure there are more, but here are some I can think or right now:

Freeze up
hard water
soft water
ice out
ice shack/house
winterkill
panfish (we usually just call them by their name, not lumped together)
running traffic
ditch chickens (love that one)
auger/power auger
pothole (we use it down here, but do describe a hole in the roadway)
section lines/ quarter lines
And of course, "Yah,you betcha sure." :wink:

Ok, I had more, but they are not coming to me right now. Any others you can think of, or any that you all here when traveling different areas of the country???


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bonus Birds !!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Non-residents.........


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a personal one its:

Sky-Watchers

It Refers to Anyone not just Non residents that are driving right at you on a gravel road because they are watching the DA** Sky.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

how about

stump jumpers, rabbit chokers, or tree huggers


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hard water and soft water?... What the hell do you guys call it?


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, we normally just call it water. If it is frozen, we call it ice. We don't have a "freeze up" every year. This is actually the first year that I can remember in several years where it got cold enough, long enough, for the Mississippi River to actually freeze solid. It only stayed that way for a few weeks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oofta


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

pickup = outfit


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ditch Parrots/rainbow grouse (pheasents)
Slough Sharks/snot rockets (Northern Pike)
Praire Carp (sharptails)
Sky carp (Snow Geese or Sandhill cranes)
skinhead/flattop (doe deer)
Son-of-a-B!tch (what you call a dog that isn't listening, that might be a bit more widespread though)


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

another word for a NR or rabbit chokers that we call em

PELICANS or COOTS


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

rifle bird :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hard water and soft water is when you have a lot of rust in your well water. You run a water softener to turn the hard water into soft water. Hard water will turn you sinks and showers orange and turn your light colored clothes a nasty yellow color. It's got nothing to do with freezing. Unless someone started saying thats what it meant and I missed it and look like a fool now :huh:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey...Culligan man...He's talking about slang for ice as in "hard water"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> Hard water and soft water is when you have a lot of rust in your well water. You run a water softener to turn the hard water into soft water. Hard water will turn you sinks and showers orange and turn your light colored clothes a nasty yellow color. It's got nothing to do with freezing. Unless someone started saying thats what it meant and I missed it and look like a fool now :huh:


 :withstupid:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

North Dakota Limo is any pick up from 1965 to 1980, most likely not currently licensed and used strickly for hunting and farm use. These pickups usually do not have windows that work any more and usually have the keys in the ignitioin. Most of the time they are sporting a gun rack in the rear window of the truck sometimes equipt with a gun, usually not of great value however could light a match at 200 yards. don't even think of getting near the limo as it is usually under survalance of some sort.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh I almost forgot my favorite one most states have 6 legal holidays that are recognized, North Dakota on the other hand has the normal 6 plus one week that is also recognized it happens on the first Saturday of November and runs one week, it is called ND rifle season in some smaller towns and rural areas even the schools are closed kind of like snow days for other kids.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

That reminds me i got to replace the water pump on my North Dakota Limo.


----------

